# Help a rookie out!



## Skydog (Nov 12, 2014)

I just got my first Ariens, second-hand from my B I L that likes the newest of everything! Is this an old enough model to be a "keeper"? It has a Tecumseh engine. The model number reads 924125. Was this model available through dealers too, or just Home Depot? On the control plate, it reads 11528, which I figured out denotes 11.5 HP, 28" width. How do you know if it's a Pro, Deluxe, or what? How do you read the manufacturer date? Engine tag: Model#: OH318SA Spec: 221819B. D.O.M. 04267CB0238
I don't think I've seen a poorer written Owner's Manual. What's the recommended spark plug? I know that's a lot of questions, but I like to know my machines! Thanks, guys!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello skydog, welcome to *SBF!!* one of the arien's guys will be more helpful than i can


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I have the same machine, and their a beast. Its not a Pro model. the pro models of that era had cast iron auger gear cases. Just pull the plug that is in it and get an NGK equivalent. I use Castrol Synthetic German 0w30, which you can buy at Autozone. You date of manuf is 04= 2004, 267(Julian Date) Sept, 23rd.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi SkyDog,
welcome to the forum!

Your machine was probably built in the autumn of 2004 as a 2005 model.
the engine date of manufacture is probably September 2004. 

It was definitely available at dealers, and less likely to be sold at Home Depot..although it could have been. (Home Depot doesn't normally sell the higher-end machines..although they can.)

Only DLE models were "pro series" in the 924000 series, and if its a "LE" but not a "D" then it wouldnt technically be a Pro model..

D = Differential
L = Light
E = Electric start


So your machine is not considered a "Pro Series" machine..although its very close to them! The only difference between your machine and the Pro series machines of the same era is the Pro series have a differential, while yours does not...and a different gear box..yours would be a "Full Size 924000 series"..a very high-end model in that series, just a step below the Pro series machines..nothing to sneeze at! 

Owners manual:
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/00294700B_ENG.pdf

Parts manual:
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/00294600B.pdf

Service manual:
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/00040600A_ENG.pdf



ST11528LE
ST = Sno-Thro
115 = 11.5 HP engine
28 = 28" wide bucket
LE = Light, Electric start.

Scot


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum Skydog. Scott is the man to see about anything made by Ariens. I can only add the engine parts and service manual links that you will possibly need. 
Good luck with your new snow blower and please read ”ALL” the safety precautions in the manuals Scott supplied.

Tecumseh OHV Engine Manual-
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehoverheadvalvemanual.pdf
(your OH318SA engine is the newer model of the OHSK-110 listed in the manual)

Engine Parts List-
http://www.jackssmallengines.com/Jacks-Parts-Lookup/Model-Diagram/TECUMSEH/125108/28025

Oil Capacity- 26 ounces
Spark Plug- Champion RL86C OR NGK B6HS


----------



## Skydog (Nov 12, 2014)

It's been taken care of. Hard to believe it's 10 years old. I changed out the oil this morning, drained the sta-bil tainted gas and refilled it with fresh and a shot of seafoam in oil & gas. Hit all the grease fittings I found (4 on auger, 1 by left rear axle. I pulled the wheels and smeared grease on the axles. Also oiled all the friction points I could find. She's roaring now, ready for the first snow. Thanks everyone for the welcome and the information


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Skydog, I just noticed the right front skid shoe needs to be flipped over before you do any damage to the bucket. That machine is in excellent condition, you have a nice BIL.


----------



## Skydog (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks, Grunt; I'll get that flipped.


----------



## Skydog (Nov 12, 2014)

Scott: It looks like you attached the op manual twice, but no parts manual?


----------



## Skydog (Nov 12, 2014)

Are there aftermarket skid shoes that would be an upgrade for this? Also, what are the best online parts stores for Ariens? Any forum members sell new parts?


----------



## Snapper 524 (Dec 10, 2013)

If you want better skids I would get Armor skids. You have to measure the width between the center of each bolt hole on the old skid. Most Ariens machines are a 3 inch spacing but I would measure to be sure.

SnowBlowerSkids


----------



## Skydog (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks, Snapper. They were 3" o.c. I also ordered 2 sets of spacers based on their recommendation. Do you happen to know if they are truly needed?
I currently have a 26X 26 gravel area, and my driveway has some rough areas. Do you still set the height at 1.25" with the armor skids?


----------



## Snapper 524 (Dec 10, 2013)

looking at the pictures of your machine you might need the spacers because of the raised areas. I just used washers when I mounted mine. 1.25" sounds pretty reasonable for gravel.


----------

